# Complex Problem Regarding Sale Of Goods Act



## BlindSummit (28 Aug 2009)

Ok, I bought a Sony Playsation 3 from Tesco Ireland Limited in February of last year and it was faulty 6 months later so I got a replacement from them. The replacement is now faulty. The problem is the devices unwillingness to read any of the supported disk formats and so it is not fit for purpose and what's more, it's just a lump of plastic as is. Now, I took this to Tesco 6 weeks ago and the hardware manager tried to tell me that it was Sony's responsibility and they wouldn't repair it without proof of purchase and I didn't have one since it had just been in good faith until now. I persisted and left the device with them and was fed numerous excuses in the progressing weeks which amounted to it being the manufacturer's responsibility. So, Sony were telling me it was Tesco's responsibility, Tesco were telling me it was Sony's, I had to do some research and it turns out that Tesco were trying to fob me off, it is in fact the seller's responsibility so I wrote them a very frank and to the point letter stating that I wish to have this dealt with in an efficient manner (as it had already been 5 weeks at this stage). 5 days later I get a call from the manager of the branch telling me that they are sending my letter to head office to be dealt with there, no hang on a minute I'm thinking, is this efficiency? Is adding another person and telephone number to the long list of people I'm already in contact with about this (each of whom, know absolutely nothing about what's going on!) you're idea of efficency? So I just kept the cool and played along. I then found a bank statement with fairly clear evidence of purchase so naturally I think, yes, this is it!  Now today I phone the head office myself and see if I can get some info. They know nothing of a letter, and what's worse, I explain my situation from the beginning and the lady tells me that she has to talk to the buyer i.e. the person working for Tesco who orders in these devices, and, the manufacturer lol! Back to square one. So I'm left thinking here, I've spoke with the hardware manager, personnel manager, general manager, customer service, Tesco head office and Sony customer service and I've made no progress just diplomatic horse stuff! This is not the efficient and without convenience manner of dealing with this type of situation as stated in the Sale Of Goods Act.

So really, I would like to know what you would do? 

I know my rights but they are getting me nowhere, and I'm getting very frustrated and angry at the way this is being handled.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mathepac (28 Aug 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> ... So really, I would like to know what you would do? ...


I'd start by formatting that  block of text above into something more readable; after three lines I began to lose the will to live. Sorry.


----------



## sandrat (28 Aug 2009)

without proof of purchase, technically they don't have to help you. Do you have a credit/laser card statement that lists the transaction or at a long stretch did you use your tesco club card when purchasing with cash?

It is the retailer and not the suppliers responsibility to sort this. Stay at them and if they don't get their act together get on to the small claims court. But you will need proof of purchase for this as is required under sale of goods and supply of services act


----------



## BlindSummit (28 Aug 2009)

mathepac said:


> I'd start by formatting that  block of text above into something more readable; after three lines I began to lose the will to live. Sorry.




would you like me to make it more exciting for you, maybe put some villains and car chases in there or something?




i have proof of purchase which is a laser statement stating date, time and amount.


----------



## annet (28 Aug 2009)

Its not as complex as it seems.  Put a complaint in writing to Tesco and register it as proof of sending and receipt.  You have a bank statement -which show's as far as I believe your proof of purchase of the original item.  It is the responsibility of the retailer and not the manufacturer to provide repairs etc.  Your rights as a consumer was a repair, replacement or refund.  You got a replacement when your first item was faulty and now the replacement item is also faulty.  Tell them you are not happy with the product as it is not full-filling its function nor is it fit for purpose.  You were more than reasonable but now you want a full refund - and that is non-negotiable.  Give them 21`days notice for receipt of this refund.  Make it clear to them that you fully intend to take them through the small claims process if the refund is not forthcoming.  It only will cost you 15 euros and you wont need a solicitor.


----------



## jhegarty (28 Aug 2009)

annet said:


> Its not as complex as it seems.  Put a complaint in writing to Tesco and register it as proof of sending and receipt.  You have a bank statement -which show's as far as I believe your proof of purchase of the original item.  It is the responsibility of the retailer and not the manufacturer to provide repairs etc.  Your rights as a consumer was a repair, replacement or refund.  You got a replacement when your first item was faulty and now the replacement item is also faulty.  Tell them you are not happy with the product as it is not full-filling its function nor is it fit for purpose.  You were more than reasonable but now you want a full refund - and that is non-negotiable.  Give them 21`days notice for receipt of this refund.  Make it clear to them that you fully intend to take them through the small claims process if the refund is not forthcoming.  It only will cost you 15 euros and you wont need a solicitor.



The op still doesn't have a right to anything to but a replacement, repair or refund at he shops discretion.

All the delay at the moment appears to be from the op not providing proof of purchase.


----------



## annet (28 Aug 2009)

The person got one replacement - that also was faulty - this product is clearly not fit for purpose - and at this stage I would certainly accept nothing less than a full refund.


----------



## LouthLass (29 Aug 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> would you like me to make it more exciting for you, maybe put some villains and car chases in there or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  I like!!


----------



## BlindSummit (30 Aug 2009)

thanks for all the help and advice. 

with regards writing them another letter, i know it is my right to have it dealt with efficiently as stated in the sale of goods act but is there a stone cold deadline i can give them? anybody know where i can get a draft letter for such a thing as in my current frame of mind i'm likely to lose all diplomacy, get aggressive and ultimately sarcastic if i write it on my own?

mathelac if you're watching, the all live happily ever after, the end


----------



## BlindSummit (30 Aug 2009)

i have drafted a letter myself, any thoughts or edits you might find appropriate would be much appreciated.



> RE: Faulty Goods And Sale Of Goods Act 1980
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> ...


----------



## pansyflower (30 Aug 2009)

Just a few thoughts
with regard to - [perhaps some details of fault of #2] - I then sought advice -


----------



## Complainer (30 Aug 2009)

Spartan said:


> represent your case with your proof of purchase, there is actually a law of some description that states that they mst get back to you within X amount of time if you put it in writing, but go back to manager with ur proof of purchase and otherwise go to the ombudsman


The Ombudsman deals with complaints relating to public sector bodies and has no role in consumer issues like this.


----------



## JamesGG (30 Aug 2009)

The seller of an item is responsible for sorting out problems, not the manufacturer. Its up to the seller to deal with that stuff after they have done all they can o keep you happy. Thats why it makes my blood boil when they try to fob you off to the manufacturer. Personally I would make a song and dance until they sorted it there and then.


----------



## BlindSummit (30 Aug 2009)

JamesGG said:


> The seller of an item is responsible for sorting out problems, not the manufacturer. Its up to the seller to deal with that stuff after they have done all they can o keep you happy. Thats why it makes my blood boil when they try to fob you off to the manufacturer. Personally I would make a song and dance until they sorted it there and then.



yeah man, i lost the rag on the phone to head office on Friday when they said to me, "I'm sorry but my hands are tied until I have spoken to the buyer in Tesco who ordered these goods, and  the manufacturer". I totally lost the bop. What do you mean manufacturer? My agreement was with Tesco! There was nothing wrong with my  money when I gave it to you but there's something wrong with my Playstation.

Talk about too many cooks. That's the most frustrating part, I never get to talk to the person that is actually responsible for the decision making. I just get to talk to the monkeys and they know nothing!


----------



## annet (30 Aug 2009)

The letter to Tesco is ok - I'd would include how you propose that the matter be resolved by Tesco ie. do you want a full refund or replacement.


----------



## BlindSummit (30 Aug 2009)

annet said:


> The letter to Tesco is ok - I'd would include how you propose that the matter be resolved by Tesco ie. do you want a full refund or replacement.




yeah, i was wondering if i would be able to do that? i want a refund because the fact is they are €100 euro cheaper now than when i bought it. I don't want any more dealings with Tesco after this. Would they offer me a repair just to spite me if I said I wanted a refund?


----------



## BlindSummit (30 Aug 2009)

i've done a couple of edits here and added another paragraph requesting refund. any opinions on whether it is suitable or not would be appreciated


RE: Faulty Goods And Sale Of Goods Act 1980

Dear Sir/Madam,

I am writing you with regard to a faulty Sony Playstation 3 which was purchased in late January of last year (2008) and subsequently replaced due to total malfunction in October of last year (2008). That replacement is also faulty.

The problem is the device’s unwillingness to read any of the supported disk formats rendering it unfit for any purpose made known at the time of sale under the Sale Of Goods Act 1980.

Upon bringing this to your attention originally I was unable to provide proof of purchase although, your Hardware Manager Barry Griffin verbally acknowledged that it was purchased in Tesco. I have since found proof of purchase. A copy is attached in the form of a bank statement. I have circled the relevant transaction.

I exhausted the subject at an informal level both in person and by telephone for approximately 5 weeks. I then sought advice and wrote a formal letter of complaint 9 days ago bringing the total timeframe over the 6 weeks mark. 

As over 6 weeeks have now passed and I have already been in contact with numerous parties including your Hardware Manager, Personnel Manager, Store Manager and Head Office to no avail and with neither relevant nor satisfactory information arising from it, I feel I am left with little or no option but to extend a further 7 day period in which I wish to have some closure. After this period I would consider myself to have exhausted both informal and formal approaches at retailer level forcing me to seek further advice which will innevitably lead to a small claims court proceeding. 

Due to my dissappointment and frustration at the way this matter has been handled and the subsequent inconveniences such as high phone bills and wasted journeys afforded me, a full refund refund of €400 is the only acceptable outcome as I do not wish to have any further dealings with Tesco.

Yours faithfully,


----------



## John Rambo (30 Aug 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> i've done a couple of edits here and added another paragraph requesting refund. any opinions on whether it is suitable or not would be appreciated
> 
> 
> RE: Faulty Goods And Sale Of Goods Act 1980
> ...


 
Correct the spelling mistakes and obvious errors like "I am writing you" and "refund refund".


----------



## BlindSummit (30 Aug 2009)

John Rambo said:


> Correct the spelling mistakes and obvious errors like "I am writing you" and "refund refund".




i am writing you is fine. refund refund has been corrected. cheers


----------



## annet (30 Aug 2009)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I am writing you with regard to a faulty Sony Playstation 3 which I purchased in January 2008 and was subsequently replaced by Tesco due to total malfunction in October 2008. 

This replacement item that I was provided with is now faulty.  The specific problem is the device’s unwillingness to read any of the supported disk formats rendering it unfit for purpose under the Sale Of Goods Act 1980.

When I originally brought this to your attention I was unable to provide documented proof of purchase although, your Hardware Manager Mr. Barry Griffin did verbally acknowledge that this item was purchased in Tesco. (put in a line that the original item was replaced).  I have since found proof of purchase and I am attaching a bank statement detailing the purchase from Tesco (Make sure you delete your account bank number from the statement).  I have circled the relevant transaction.

I have exhausted the subject at an informal level both in person and by telephone for what is now approximately 5 weeks. I then wrote a formal letter of complaint 9 days ago bringing the total timeframe over the 6 weeks mark. 

Over 6 weeeks have now passed and I have already been in contact with numerous parties including your Hardware Manager, Personnel Manager, Store Manager and Head Office to no avail.  I feel I am left with little or no option but to impose a strict 7 working day period in which I wish to have this matter fully rectified. 

Due to my disappointment and frustration at the way this matter has been handled by Tesco and the subsequent inconveniences that have arisen such as high phone bills and wasted journeys afforded me, a full refund of €400 is the only acceptable remedy.  If the refund of €400 euros is not forthcoming by (specify date) I will have no hesitation whatsoever in initiating small claims court proceedings against Tesco Ireland.

Yours faithfully,


Hi

I have made some amendments - hope you can make sense of them.  My advice is that you are well within your rights to look for a full refund - if they offer that you get a repair - that's no gaurantee that the item being fixed or you may having probs with it in the future....


----------



## Cat101 (30 Aug 2009)

annet said:


> I have made some amendments - hope you can make sense of them. My advice is that you are well within your rights to look for a full refund - if they offer that you get a repair - that's no gaurantee that the item being fixed or you may having probs with it in the future....


+1... (Good letter)


----------



## John Rambo (30 Aug 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> i am writing you is fine. refund refund has been corrected. cheers


 
"I am writing you" is fine? With all due respect, if you want a letter to be taken seriously it's generally best to avoid writing gibberish.


----------



## BlindSummit (30 Aug 2009)

annet, thanks a million, some healthy changes and alot stricter and more serious without appearing aggressive which is what i was after, thank you very much for your time, it's very much appreciated and i will let you know and thank you if it does the business.

@ John Rambo, I think you will find that "I am writing you" is proper and formal english grammar, not gibberish!


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Aug 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> @ John Rambo, I think you will find that "I am writing you" is proper and formal english grammar, not gibberish!



You may think so but as has been confirmed by a few contributors it sounds/looks dreadful and appears as if you just left out the 'to'.


----------



## BlindSummit (30 Aug 2009)

it is accepted as formal English grammar and so it is fine. I happen to think putting the "to" in there makes it personal. I'm not writing to them, I'm writing because of them.


----------



## annet (30 Aug 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> annet, thanks a million, some healthy changes and alot stricter and more serious without appearing aggressive which is what i was after, thank you very much for your time, it's very much appreciated and i will let you know and thank you if it does the business.


 
Hi glad it helped.... the language say's your not going to be a pushover -you know your rights - what you want as a remedy and if it doesnt happen it makes clear what action you are going to take.  And hopefully if they have any sense it will do the business and just they pay up without any fuss.  Let us know how you get on.... and good luck.


----------



## pansyflower (30 Aug 2009)

€400 euros
The second euros is a bit superfluous, I think.


----------



## Cat101 (30 Aug 2009)

pansyflower said:


> €400 euros
> The second euros is a bit superfluous, I think.


I agree it should be either €400 or 400 euros.. not both.
Other than that it reads well.


----------



## annet (30 Aug 2009)

Didnt cop the €400 euros (TIME OF NIGHT GUY'S) - Cat101 and pansyflower - your 100% right and better to keep it at €400.


----------



## pansyflower (30 Aug 2009)

Nearly bedtime, last few thoughts....

which I purchased in January 2008 and [which] was subsequently replaced
_Add an extra which for good grammar_

although, your Hardware Manager 
_delete superfluous comma_

Over 6 weeeks 
_[sp]_

wasted journeys afforded me 
_change for clarity._


----------



## chrisboy (31 Aug 2009)

Would a bank statement saying you spent 400 euro in tescos be sufficient as proof of buying a playstation? Does it say on the bank statement that it was a playstation?


----------



## annet (31 Aug 2009)

A bank statement is sufficient proof of purchase - it gives the debited amount and retailer.  Proof of purchase of the specific item would also be on the Tesco systems.


----------



## chrisboy (31 Aug 2009)

annet said:


> A bank statement is sufficient proof of purchase - it gives the debited amount and retailer.  Proof of purchase of the specific item would also be on the Tesco systems.




Yes, but it sounds like Tescos are giving the op the run around, so hard to see them handing out info thats solely on their system..


----------



## BlindSummit (31 Aug 2009)

a bank statement even though it doesn't contain details of the item purchased is legal proof of purchase as a court would know that a seller like tesco can trace the exact details of the transaction from it


----------



## John Rambo (31 Aug 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> it is accepted as formal English grammar and so it is fine. I happen to think putting the "to" in there makes it personal. I'm not writing to them, I'm writing because of them.


 
No it isn't. It's Americanised nonsense - i.e. the exact opposite of "formal English grammar". You are writing a letter. Or you are writing a letter to someone. You're not "writing someone". Are you picking the person up and using them as a pen? Or are you writing all over that person's body? It's your letter so you're entitled to style it as you see fit. But speaking as someone who writes and receives letters containing professional language on a daily basis, I can categorically state that "I am writing you" is absolute and utter gibberish which is more likely to alienate the recipient and make them take your claim less seriously. When I started training, writing "on or before *31 October 2007." *would get you an earful (because the full stop is in bold too). Using "I am writing you" would probably lead to you being thrown out the window (from the 5th floor). It's just wrong, simple as that.


----------



## BlindSummit (31 Aug 2009)

wow, thrown out the window ey? sounds like a geeky obsession that i don't care for. i'm happy with the way i have it. full stop shouldn't be in bold, you don't have to be a proffessional writer to know that.


----------



## Staples (1 Sep 2009)

Why bother writing a letter at all?  They've already proved that they really don't care and are unlikely to respond to the mere threat of a small claims action.

It's costs €15 to take an action.  Just go ahead and do it.  You;'ve given them al the opportunity they deserve.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Sep 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> wow, thrown out the window ey? sounds like a geeky obsession that i don't care for. i'm happy with the way i have it. full stop shouldn't be in bold, you don't have to be a proffessional writer to know that.



Or to know that professional is spelt with one 'f' and that sentences should start with a capital letter.


----------



## BlindSummit (2 Sep 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Or to know that professional is spelt with one 'f' and that sentences should start with a capital letter.



bugger off, if i wanted to, i would! i didn't know it was an english exam, especially being an irish man with a certain contempt for the english language. anyway, seems to be some nice irish ladies in here, pm me for phone number, i'm a bad donegal man.

at someone who said go straight to small claims court, i'm giving them a final opportunity so as when i go to small claims court i am able to say that i did so.............


----------



## Bronte (2 Sep 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> Bugger off, if I wanted to, I would! I didn't know it was an English exam, especially being an Irish man with a certain contempt for the English language. Anyway, there seems to be some nice Irish ladies in here, pm me for my phone number, I'm a bad Donegal man.
> 
> At someone who said go straight to the small claims court, I'm giving them a final opportunity so when I go to the small claims court I am able to say that I did so.............


 
Blindsummit, people have very politely told you that you write English incorrectly so I think you don't need to be rude. 
It is very difficult to read posts that lack the basics of grammar, lower case i's, starting sentences with lower case, and you have a funny way of using at to etc. 
There is no way on earth 'I am writing you' is correct grammar and justifying it based on nationality, what is that about? 

In relation to your letter I would not ask for an amount but I would point out that the correspondence and travel have cost you a great deal of time and effort and maybe you should be compensated for that.


----------



## 8till8 (2 Sep 2009)

The op still hasn't produced a suitable proof of purchase document (ie receipt) so he's going to fail even before he starts. 
A bank statement transaction is not proof that you bought that particular item, its simply proof that a transaction to that value occurred that day. Its a major distinction which you are conveniently overlooking.
Consumers who waste everyones time like this should have to pay court costs if they lose. 
If the item was of such value to you now, why didn't you keep the receipt ? ? ?


----------



## John Rambo (2 Sep 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> bugger off, if i wanted to, i would! i didn't know it was an english exam, especially being an irish man with a certain contempt for the english language. anyway, seems to be some nice irish ladies in here, pm me for phone number, i'm a bad donegal man.
> 
> at someone who said go straight to small claims court, i'm giving them a final opportunity so as when i go to small claims court i am able to say that i did so.............


 
This is an absolutely despicable post. You posted a letter which was basically rambling badly written nonsense. People took the time out to assist you and you've ended up insulting them. Now, based on your general attitude, I suspect there's probably nothing wrong with the PS3. For the above reasons "I am writing you".


----------



## sse (2 Sep 2009)

I can't be the only one here who hopes Tesco decide to see you in court and/or tell you to get lost, and I'm no fan of theirs. You spent €400 on consumer electronics and didn't even keep the receipt, plus you've insulted several of the people who tried to help you. I can only pity the store staff who had to deal with you in person. Do let us know how you get on 

SSE


----------



## Mouldy (3 Sep 2009)

"I'm writing you" is Americanised english language, as is "sox" for socks. It is acceptable in the US and Canada although even there one would not use it in a formal letter. It is not used and is not acceptable in any form in Europe.

The only example I know in common print is Leonard Cohen's Famous Blue Raincoat:

"Its four in the morning, the end of December,
I'm writing you now just to see if you're better."

Cohen wrote this song after buying an Atari console from Macy's which broke in the late 1970's.

M


----------



## BlindSummit (3 Sep 2009)

I have thanked the people who have helped with the rearranging of my letter and some grammar and typos that needed fixed. What some people here are digging at is the grammar I use in my posts. That is just laughable. I use slang in my day to day vocabulary, I don't voice the capital I in spoken dialogue as it is relaxed, informal and not only obvious to the recipient. Thus, when posting on forums and suchlike I often overlook the absolute necessity for proper use of the English language. 

Upon further inspection of the paraphrase "I am writing you" I see that it is clearly Americanised English which I don't care for very much, *but*, generally speaking I don't care very much for the proper use of the English language in day to day context anyway! In future I will refrain from the use of said paraphrase when writing a formal letter.

I don't care very much for Tesco either which is why I am not going to let this one slide. I have my application for a small claim ready and waiting, I have my proof of purchase (Laser Statement) which I have researched on the internet to find that it is not as clear cut or definite as a store receipt but legal nonetheless. 

I also must say, that I did have a receipt for the first device but I never got a receipt for the second device and was understandably delighted to have walked in with a broken device and be walking out with a brand new one, I never thought about a receipt and they kept my original. 

Tesco have already acknowledged verbally that this device was one of theirs so I'm thinking and hoping that they have the vision to forecast how damaging this could be for their business if they were to retract that acknowledgment. Even if they were to protest that the Laser card transaction of €520 was not this device (which I know it to be), It would be a bold move to try and undercut someone who spends that kind of money with them *on anything*! 

P.S. My statement on the previous page which read "there seems to be some nice Irish ladies on here, pm for my number, I'm a bad Donegal lad", was only a demonstration of how serious a person I am, which is not very! It was not meant to be interpreted literally, it was merely a response to the grammar police to be interpreted by them on no uncertain terms that I am not serious enough to give a rats **s! 

Thank you all very much for the genuine feedback and assistance *with regard to* my letter. I put with regard to in bold because that is a grammar error that someone helped me with *that I didn't already know* so thank you very much for that.


----------



## BlindSummit (3 Sep 2009)

> John Rambo wrote:
> Now, based on your general attitude, I suspect there's probably nothing wrong with the PS3.



You know, for someone who has been trying to project his intelligence into this topic and demolish mine, I'm duly flabbergasted at the primal speculation to be found in the above statement. What was your foundational reasoning for such a mildly entertaining yet somewhat satisfying post?

EDIT: Your use of proper English is also terrible throughout that statement. Let me correct it for you - "Now, based on your general attitude, I suspect that there isn't anything wrong with the PS3."

"* I suspect there's probably *" has another major flaw which is considered to be an extremely ignorant and unforgivable annihilation of the grammar of the English language, or any language for that matter. This flaw is called tautology.

I appreciate the help with regard to the grammar in my letter. I do not appreciate the corrections made by those of you in my informal and relaxed posts. It doesn't mean I can't do it, I just choose not to. I should hope John Rambo will look closer to home before correcting grammar errors in future.


----------



## Bronte (4 Sep 2009)

BlindSummit said:


> I have thanked the people who have helped with the rearranging of my letter and some grammar and typos that needed fixed. .


 
Wow Blindsummit you write English beautifully when you put your mind to it, you're like a different person. Do stay and entertain us some more and I don't mean that in a nasty way. You just upset some of us when we were trying to help you.


----------



## BlindSummit (4 Sep 2009)

Bronte said:


> Wow Blindsummit you write English beautifully when you put your mind to it, you're like a different person. Do stay and entertain us some more and I don't mean that in a nasty way. You just upset some of us when we were trying to help you.



It's just like I said, I can do it, I just choose not to! Then what is your immediate response? "You write English beautifully!" Lol, you also read English beautifully. 

Who did I insult? 

I did not insult the people who were helping with my letter! I insulted the people who were correcting my relaxed grammar in posts. I'm not an uptight nor am I a serious person which is why I couldn't give 2 monkeys in a wheelbarrow what you think of my daily grammar. Have fun correcting it though, I'm glad to be of assistance to the saddos who have not a lot better to do.


P.S. If I were to flick through the previous pages of this topic and inspect the grammar like a sad little worm I'd have a field day, but, as I said, I'm not that serious, *or sad*!


----------



## BlindSummit (4 Sep 2009)

Bronte said:


> Blindsummit, people have very politely told you that you write English incorrectly so I think you don't need to be rude.
> It is very difficult to read posts that lack the basics of grammar, lower case i's, starting sentences with lower case, and you have a funny way of using at to etc.
> There is no way on earth 'I am writing you' is correct grammar and justifying it based on nationality, what is that about?
> 
> In relation to your letter I would not ask for an amount but I would point out that the correspondence and travel have cost you a great deal of time and effort and maybe you should be compensated for that.



Ok, just one for fun!

*I don't think you need to be rude*

"and you have a funny way of using *it*." The word "too" (if you had spelled it correctly in the first place) does not belong in that sentence as it is a prime example of tautology. Where does the "*etc.*" belong in that sentence?

There is no way on earth "I am writing you" is correct grammar, "*then to justify*" it based on nationality, what is that all about?

In relation to your letter I would not ask for an amount, but, I _would_ point out that correspondence and travel have cost you a great deal of time and effort and *that* maybe you should be compensated for *it*.

Although some of the corrections in the quote immediately prior to this are not strictly grammar errors, it certainly reads better with some punctuation. Would you agree?


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Sep 2009)

Closing off this thread now as it appears to have run its course along with the fact that many posters have reported BlindSummit for their unpleasantness.


----------

